# Cockatiel panting, but only while singing



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

For the last few days, Rocko has been panting occasionally, but only while singing. He's acting 100% normal otherwise, and can chirp just fine without panting. He ONLY pants while singing. Here's a video... he pants at around the 0:27 mark, right after he makes two little "chk chk" sounds.

I can't imagine what it could be, since he only does it when he sings. Any help would be appreciated!

*video*


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't really tell in the video, however Beaker pants a bit that after like a full minute of non-stop laughing. Mine just does it to catch his breath after a long laugh


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I can't really tell in the video, however Beaker pants a bit that after like a full minute of non-stop laughing. Mine just does it to catch his breath after a long laugh


Laughing? How do tiels laugh?.. Lol. Anyway, yeah I hope it's just him trying to catch his breath. My nearest avian vet is an hour away, and since I have school every day I'm not sure if I could get him there in a timely manner if something is wrong.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well truthfully, I wouldn't be too concerned, now don't get me wrong, I'm not an expert, (Yet! Hopefully someday soon! ) but I think he's just singing without taking a breather. Much like how you run a dog... or any other animal I suppose and they pant like mad, just trying to catch their breath. And Beaker doesn't really laugh, he just learned from me (He's a feathered voice recorder!) The link down in my signature shows one of his videos, he laughs a bit in there


----------

